# Mica



## Giannaclaudia

ElaineG said:
			
		

> "Tumbling" è "vecchio come le colline"  e non è mica (espressione dialettale milanese) una cosa particolare ad dell'Italia. Quindi non capisco che fa "even" nella frase citata.
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che Jasmira ci _ha_ detto che questa frase è un _titolo apparso_ su un giornale americano. Qualcosa non quadra.


 
Spero, tu non te la prenda per le mie correzioni, ma dato che il tuo italiano è molto buono, vale la bene di tendere alla perfezione.


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, Giannaclaudia. Non sapevo che "non... mica" fosse un'espressione dialettale milanese (visto che non sono mai stata a Milano, non so dove l'ho imparata  ). Ma questa domanda valerebbe un nuovo thread .


----------



## TimeHP

Scusa Giannaclaudia, ma penso che _mica_ sia un'espressione usata in tutta Italia...
Italiano, insomma, non dialetto lombardo... 
Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

Dopo questa discussione in un altro thread, vorrei sapere se "mica" è un termine dialettale (milanese o altro) o italiano.

Come ho detto prima, non sono mai stata a Milano e ricordo che ho sentito l'espressione per la prima volta a Bologna, ma può essere che è anche dialetto bolognese. (Ma l'ho vista tante volte sul Forum o non? )

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Diavoletto

ciao Elaine,
onestamente ho usato sempre "mica" e sono toscana. ho cercato anche sul dizionario italiano on line De Mauro, e non specifica se si tratta o meno di un regionalismo, quindi penso che non lo sia proprio.

buona serata. serena


----------



## Manuel_M

Diavoletto said:
			
		

> ciao Elaine,
> onestamente ho usato sempre "mica" e sono toscana. ho cercato anche sul dizionario italiano on line De Mauro, e non specifica se si tratta o meno di un regionalismo, quindi penso che non lo sia proprio.
> 
> buona serata. serena


 
Mi sembra d'aver letto da qualche parte che 'mica' non si usa in Sicilia....anzi l'uso della parola da parte un siciliano è la prova che quella persona ha vissuto a lungo nel nord.


----------



## Elisa68

_Mica_ è italiano, non dialettale (la forma dialettale e settentrionale semmai è _miga_) anche se colloquiale, ed è un avverbio eqiuvalente a _non_ (Devoto-Oli).

Secondo me la confusione nasce dal fatto che per _mica_ al nord si intende un piccolo pezzo di pane.

Per esperienza personale posso dire che a Roma questo avverbio si usa (anche se il pane si chiama rosetta. _Mica male_!)


----------



## Necsus

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Dopo questa discussione in un altro thread, vorrei sapere se "mica" è un termine dialettale (milanese o altro) o italiano.


Forse una tediosa spiegazione può essere d'aiuto.
In italiano (e sicuramente anche in altre lingue) come con facilità si diffondono degli usi sbagliati secondo la grammatica ufficiale (dialettali, gergali, o altro), altrettanto si diffondono degli eccessi in senso contrario, tesi a correggerli. _Mica_ viene dal latino mica (briciola), al pari di _punto_ (lat. punctum) e indica una quantità minima, infinitesimale; è una particella avverbiale che si usa per rafforzare la negazione, e come tale se usata dopo il verbo richiede sempre la presenza dell'avverbio negativo _non_ (come i pronomi indefiniti negativi _niente e nessuno)._ Solo il mancato rispetto di questa regola è riconducibile a un uso dialettale (Parla mica poco), in genere del centro-nord, mentre non va accusato di regionalismo, contrariamente a quella che è un'opinione diffusa, l'uso di _mica_ come forma negativa indipendente (Mica male; Mica sono stato io).
Poi, come sempre, la lingua varia con l'uso, quindi quello che può sembrare certo oggi non è detto che lo sia domani!  
Ecco. Spero di essere stato di aiuto almeno a chi è arrivato alla fine della _spiega_..!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Senza nulla togliere alla eloquente spiegazione di Necsus, che ringrazio per la dovizia di particolari nelle risposte, "mica" mi è sempre stato indicato come rafforzativo inutile e colloquiale (dai miei docenti alle superiori - un po' di anni fa, sigh!) derivante da regionalismo.  Pertanto, io non lo uso certamente nello scritto e nell'eloquio formale, anche se poi capita anche a me di usarlo nelle chiacchiere.


----------



## TimeHP

> "mica" mi è sempre stato indicato come rafforzativo inutile e colloquiale (dai miei docenti alle superiori - un po' di anni fa, sigh!) derivante da regionalismo


 
Beh, sì, è un avverbio rafforzativo di espressioni negative, ma può  essere usato anche come avverbio negativo al posto di _non._
_Non sono mica scemo..._
_Mica sono scemo..._
I rafforzativi fanno parte della lingua e l'origine etimologica è irrilevante se la lingua li ha inglobati. Nel caso di _mica,_ l'origine comunque è latina, come la maggior parte delle nostre parole. 
Forse i tuoi docenti lo consideravano inelegante, perché è più usato nella lingua parlata. Un pregiudizio linguistico... 

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Pertanto, io non lo uso certamente nello scritto e nell'eloquio formale, anche se poi capita anche a me di usarlo nelle chiacchiere.


Giannaclaudia, onestamente neanche a me viene da usare _mica_ nello scritto (forse per pregiudizi linguistici indotti, come dice giustamente Time), e non era certo questo che volevo invitare a fare. Del resto i rafforzativi nascono generalmente dall'uso colloquiale della lingua, per poi essere compresi nelle regole. Ho semplicemente ricordato (anche a me stesso) quali sono le norme che ne disciplinano l'uso, che ritengo sia sempre indispensabile conoscere (o almeno provarci), dopodiché ognuno nel dialogo con gli altri è libero fare come crede, di rispettarle o disattenderle, il parlante è lui..! 
Ripeto che l'uso modifica la lingua, sicuramente, però a mio avviso deve quantomeno essere condiviso dalla maggioranza degli utilizzatori, per poterlo ritenere giustificato.


----------



## shamblesuk

Non significa _non.....mica_ la stessa come _Non....affatto?_

Non mi piace affatto quella maglia
Non mi piaciono mica quelle maglie


----------



## Elisa68

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> N_on.....mica _non ha lo stesso significato lo stesso di _Non....affatto?_
> 
> Non mi piace affatto quella maglia
> Non mi piacciono mica quelle maglie


Si', Lee. 
Ma si puo' usare anche da solo:
_Mica male=Non male._


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Shamblesuk.
Il senso è quello, ma per come la vedo io _mica_ è forse un po' meno forte di _affatto_. 
_Affatto_ vuol dire _'del tutto, completamente'_ e usato come rafforzativo della negazione assume il senso più di _'punto_, _per niente_, _in nessun modo'_, mentre _mica_ io lo associo di più al significato di _'poco_, _non tanto'_.
Un'altra differenza: è sconsigliabile usare _affatto_ da solo come negazione, proprio per il suo valore originario affermativo, "-Disturbo? -Affatto!" in realtà vuol dire che "disturbi moltissimo", va fatto accompagnare da un avverbio o un pronome negativi "Nient(e) affatto".

*Ops... Scusa, Elisa!*


----------



## Elisa68

Non c'e' problema .
Pero' volevo aggiungere che sia l'Oli-Devoto che il Garzanti indicano _mica_ come sinonimo di _affatto_, _punto,_ quando usati come rafforzativo della negazione, come nell'esempio fatto da Shamblesuk.


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Pero' volevo aggiungere che sia l'Oli-Devoto che il Garzanti indicano _mica_ come sinonimo di _affatto_, _punto,_ quando usati come rafforzativo della negazione, come nell'esempio fatto da Shamblesuk.


Nulla da obiettare. Infatti ho specificato che la mia era un'interpretazione personale, basata sull'uso: _mica_ a me dà più quell'idea, tutto qui.


----------



## Broca's Area

Ciao, l'uso di _mica_ in italiano è dovuto all'influenza dei dialetti settentrionali, in cui si trovano anche forme quali _miga_, _mia_, _minga_ ecc.; ricordo, tra parentesi, che anche i dialetti settentrionali derivano dal latino e che quindi l'argomento per cui "_mica_ deriva dal latino, dunque è italiano" non regge. Tale particella non è affatto da condannare come regionalismo, perché fa parte a pieno titolo dell'italiano colloquiale e sta salendo nei registri più alti. Ciò nonostante ci si imbatte ancora nel pregiudizio di alcuni, che storcono il naso di fronte a _mica_ per via della sua origine e non tengono conto della situazione attuale dell'italiano. Inoltre chi desidera imparare la nostra lingua, ovviamente, deve essere in grado di padroneggiare anche la varietà colloquiale e informale, se vuole comunicare efficacemente (parlare in situazioni concrete con gli amici, comprendere i media ecc.) e non solo essere in grado di leggere forbitissimi articoli di ermeneutica e critica letteraria.
Detto questo, occorre precisare quanto segue. _Mica_ usato come rafforzativo dopo il _non_, oppure usato da solo prima dell'elemento che nega, esprime una negazione della presupposizione dell'interlocutore:

_*Non* ho *mica* rotto io il vetro_ (chi parla crede che il suo interlocutore sospetti che lui ha rotto il vetro).

_*Mica* ho mangiato a pranzo! _(evidentemente chi parla vuole giustificare la sua voracità durante la cena, negando ciò che di solito è dato per scontato, cioè che abbia mangiato anche a pranzo).

Un uso marcatamente regionale è invece _mica_ dopo il verbo.

_Ho *mica* letto il libro _(regionale) vs. _Non ho letto il libro_ (standard) vs. _*Non* ho *mica* letto il libro _(standard rafforzativo)


----------



## DAH

Hmmh, interessante!


----------



## Emily Reigh

Se vi interessa, "non....mica" e' spesso insegnato nei libri d'italiano come lingua straniera ma mai "mica" da solo dopo il verbo.  Si dice spessissimo sia in Toscana che in Emilia Romagna, i due luoghi dove ho vissuto.


----------



## Necsus

Emily Reigh said:
			
		

> ma mai "mica" dopo il verbo


Intendi mai dopo il verbo senza che sia preceduto da _non_, immagino.


----------



## Emily Reigh

Si', l'ho modificato sopra, grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Figurati...


----------



## primo_cerchio

Qualcuno mi può chiarire la definizione grammaticale l'etimologia e l'uso corretto della parola "mica".


----------



## Jana337

C'è già qualche thread - uno, due. 

Jana


----------



## primo_cerchio

Grazie in particolare il prmo è ESATTAMENTE rispondente alle mie curiosità


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Ciao a tutti!

La mia domanda è riguardo questo frammento del romanzo Baudolino da Umberto Eco:

''Non mi racconterai che l'imperatore si è preso un giudeo a corte?''
''Perché no? *Mica* doveva apparire nelle grandi cerimonie, o andare a messa con lui e i suoi arcivescovi.''

Intendo che la frase sia qualcosa tipo: _Non_ doveva _affatto_ apparire nelle grandi cerimonie, _né_ andare a messa con lui e i suoi arcivescovi. 

Non ne sono sicuro però. Non riesco a capire l'uso di _mica_ in questo contesto. Pensavo che mica fosse un rafforzativo e quindi si usasse con una negazione esplicita. Tuttavia, questo scambio di parole si situa nel 1200 e le cose ci andavano diverse. Inoltre, solo gli abitanti di Alessandria (nella storia) usano ''mica'' e lo fanno spesso, sarà qualcosa regionale. 

Grazie fin d'ora!


----------



## Geviert

Nelle espressioni dubitative e interrogative, _mica _vuol dire _per caso_.


----------



## gc200000

ilhermeneuta said:


> La mia domanda è riguardo questo frammento del romanzo Baudolino da Umberto Eco:
> 
> ''Non mi racconterai che l'imperatore si è preso un giudeo a corte?''
> ''Perché no? *Mica* doveva apparire nelle grandi cerimonie, o andare a messa con lui e i suoi arcivescovi.''
> 
> Intendo che la frase sia qualcosa tipo: _Non_ doveva _affatto_ apparire nelle grandi cerimonie, _né_ andare a messa con lui e i suoi arcivescovi.
> 
> Non ne sono sicuro però. Non riesco a capire l'uso di _mica_ in questo contesto. Pensavo che mica fosse un rafforzativo e quindi si usasse con una negazione esplicita. Tuttavia, questo scambio di parole si situa nel 1200 e le cose ci andavano diverse. Inoltre, solo gli abitanti di Alessandria (nella storia) usano ''mica'' e lo fanno spesso, sarà qualcosa regionale.



La tua interpretazione è corretta.

''Non mi racconterai che l'imperatore si è preso un giudeo a corte?''
''Perché non avrebbe dovuto prenderlo? Avesse dovuto apparire nelle grandi cerimonie non lo avrebbe preso. Ma mica doveva apparire nelle grandi cerimonie/Ma non doveva affatto apparire nelle grandi cerimonie, quindi non c'era motivo di non prendere un giudeo a corte.''

Non è regionale, è italiano standard.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

Non conoscevo la forma di mica senza la negazione, ma dopo aver letto quella discussione l'asunto resta più chiaro.


----------



## Youngfun

Che differenza c'è tra queste 2 frasi?  -Mica sono stato io! -Non sono mica stato io!  Io ho sempre pensato che la seconda frase fosse in italiano standard, mentre la prima frase un regionalismo romano, ma a quanto pare mi sbaglio.


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*


Amici, la discussione in corso è stata unita a un'altra già esistente sullo stesso argomento. Per favore, leggete tutti i messaggi precedenti (dal #25 in su) prima di aggiungere ulteriori contributi, così evitiamo inutili ripetizioni.

Per lo stesso motivo, ricordo a tutti di utilizzare la funzione di ricerca prima di aprire una nuova discussione.

Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------



## Tellure

- Nuova domanda - 

Salve a tutti! 

Spero di non sbagliare postando qui.

Ho cercato un po' in giro, ma non ho trovato una spiegazione eauriente riguardo "mica pizza e fichi", e chiedo quindi il vostro aiuto.

Personalmente, ho sentito spesso l'espressione in frasi tipo "Cucinare è una cosa/roba seria, mica pizza e fichi".

Grazie in anticipo,

Tellure


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Tellure. È un'espressione usata per lo più a Roma e dintorni per dire che si tratta di qualcosa di difficile o ricercato, cioè l'opposto di 'pizza e fichi', un abbinamento gastronomico semplice e povero (ma delizioso!).


----------



## Tellure

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Tellure. È un'espressione usata per lo più a Roma e dintorni per dire che si tratta di qualcosa di difficile o ricercato, cioè l'opposto di 'pizza e fichi', un abbinamento gastronomico semplice e povero (ma delizioso!).



Ah ecco!  Espressione molto carina, devo dire.
Sarà sicuramente delizioso, anche se non ho mai provato. Ma proverò! 
Ciao e grazie, Necsus!


----------



## samotfrt

*- Nuova domanda -*
salve,

In questa frase.
"Ti dico che c’è stato un botto strano, non da macchina che sbatte. *Saranno mica* quei tre balordi che son passati qui davanti poco fa che stanno spaccando qualcosa? Ma guarda che c’è della gente in giro che fa paura, eh? Erano di sicuro dei drogati. "

La parola "Mica" viene usata dopo il verbo ma senza la negazione prima. io pensavo che il "mica" veniva usato dopo il verbo se ci fosse il "non" prima "Non saranno mica quei tre..." oppure prima del verbo senza il"non" "Mica saranno quei tre...".

È normale anche questa struttura?è più informale?


----------



## Starless74

samotfrt said:


> È normale anche questa struttura? È più informale?


Salve,
è più colloquiale/informale ma comunque diffusa.


----------

